# WorldMark Discovery package - sample membership.  Good deal?



## jrogersok (Jun 14, 2016)

We went to a WorldMark by Wyndam Presentation in Seattle last Saturday and put $1k down on a package to "try out" WorldMark with 12000 credits over the next 2 years.  at any time we can buy into ownership for 6000/year for $15k and the $$ we have paid into the Discovery program will be the down payment.

Is this a good deal?   

What are thoughts about WorldMark?   

Easy or hard to get nights booked? 

 If we were to buy on resale could they combine with these pints/accounts?

Is resale a better way to go?  Any issues with resale with WorldMark?

There is a 7 day rescission in WA I think.  Thoughts about that?


----------



## samara64 (Jun 15, 2016)

I would say Worldmark is one of the best timeshare around. It is not a Marriott but still up there. I own in this system.

You can rescind but it may be a good idea to try the system before you buy.

You can buy a 6,000 point membership from eBay for about 2,000 + 299 in transfer fee.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 15, 2016)

Since you are based in Washington, I think WM is a very good system. You should be familiar with where actual WM Resorts are...are those places you want to go? 12K credits is about what a "good" 2 bedroom will run. I would guess you cannot use this membership for the "plus" items WM offers (i.e., Bonus Time, Monday Madness). Of course, it goes without saying-Buy Resale. As pointed out, a 12K credit membership can be had for about $3K dollars and sometimes they come with existing credits ("loaded"). The other point to consider is that buying any timeshare involves on-going costs (yearly maintenance fees, occasional special assessments). I don't know what actual benefit your trial membership will offer-you can frequently rent at a WM resort for less than your $1K cost so, I would probably rescind - learn more about WM and maybe get an actual membership later. WM is going thru some changes now which, I think may lessen it's appeal but, of all the systems they're a pretty good deal.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 15, 2016)

We got the Discovery Program from Wyndham [sounds like the same deal] one time and then looked it over more carefully and rescinded immediately since we saw that the points were more costly than other ways. We like the points program (Wyndham) - but it was better on the east coast where we lived then, now we are in Seattle too, WM is better for the West, and I wish we had it now., 

That said, the other posters' have said that  it looks like it would be a much better deal to buy resale.

If you have examined some of the information about the Worldmark resorts, I would rescind this and buy resale without question.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2016)

$15k for 6k wm points is a pretty terrible deal for you.

for $15,000 bucks you can pretty much buy any WM resale package you wanted and end up with far more points to use.

alternatively, you can likely get 6k points for far less than $15k if you decided that amount was for you.

Welcome to TUG!  glad you found us in time to save 15 grand =)


----------



## rahulgopi (Jun 17, 2016)

I am a long time worldmark owner with 22k credit. I have 2 other timeshares (marriott and Hilton ) but I still love Worldmark, esp Flex exchanges in RCI / Interval.  I have put 12K annual credits for sale at $3600 + $299 transfer fee (wmowners.com). Paying $15K for 6K credit is not worth it as resale credit have most of the privileges except some travel share stuff.


----------

